# Solved: Cant configure Outlook 2007



## flabbergasted (Sep 11, 2008)

I just installed Outlook 2007 and it wont open because it cant connect too MS Exchange server because I dont have one set up. Then it says .ost file is not an offline folder and when I click ok it shuts down. 
Does the Office 2007 plus install a mail accounts tab in the control panel of vista64? Because my vista install doesnt have one and thats the only way I know to setup the email accounts. Is there another way to get into the account settings for outlook?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *flabbergasted*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Control Panel > Mail Icon > Show Profiles > Add
Create a new profile and configure your e-mail account.
Set Outlook 2007 to *Always use* the new profile

See if Outlook will start with the new profile.

How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003

Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Just reread your post. You don't have a Mail Icon in the Control Panel?


----------



## flabbergasted (Sep 11, 2008)

I dont have a mail icon in my control panel in classic or any other view, thats my problem. 

Am I supposed to have one in Vista64? Ive never noticed one there before.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

http://help.lockergnome.com/office/...07-mail-icon-control-panel-ftopict997901.html


Brian Tillman said:


> You have to enable the 32 bit Control Panel before you'll see it.
> Additional Options>View x86 Control Panel Icons or switch to the Classic
> view and run the View x86 Control Panel Icons applet.


Does that help?


----------



## flabbergasted (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes that helped, thank you.
I cant seem too receive email on my pop3 account only my imap account but I can take that up with my isp.
I have another question since werere on a roll, how do you remove the MS exchange account? It says you cannot delete this outlook data file. Configuration information is being copied to your new data file. You can delete the file after the information is copied but never seems to get there and it keeps wanting to access the account.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Not sure I understand where you are doing this, in Outlook itself or in the Mail > Profiles dialog window?


----------



## flabbergasted (Sep 11, 2008)

Every time I open outlook it tries to log into a Microsoft exchange server that doesn't exist and it wont let me remove the MS exchange account in the email accounts tab from within outlook or through the control applet.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

You did create a second profile for Outlook and directed it to start using the new profile?
You also created an e-mail account for the new profile using a POP account?


You may need to leave Outlook open overnight to see if it will finish copying over whatever it is copying. Is Indexing also running?


----------



## flabbergasted (Sep 11, 2008)

May extra cute hamsters leave pistachios and peeled grapes in adoration at your finger tips as you quietly use them to make the world a better place.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Aaaw, that is sweet. 


What was your solution?


----------

